# Questions about a C. versicolor and enclosure



## WolfSoon (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi, I'm new to this forum. As a quick background, I owned an A. chalcodes many years ago and acquired this young C. versicolor as my second tarantula just last weekend at an expo. I made the jump to an arboreal because I didn't want to deal with a hair kicker and prefer to watch OW species from a distance (like on youtube).

I also got this enclosure at the expo and made the mistake of having the seller transfer the little versicolor in there on the spot. I haven't wanted to disturb her/him too much right after rehousing, so I haven't yet added plastic plants for more anchor points/hiding spots. Right now there is just the one piece of wood anchored to the top and a water dish placed on some (too much?) substrate. I've been keeping it dry otherwise thanks to some helpful instructions on here. 

I'm wondering if anyone could offer advice on whether this enclosure needs more ventilation on the sides, on whether it's ok to remove the T from her enclosure so soon after rehousing to hot-glue some plants and possibly drill more ventilation holes, and whether this enclosure is way too big or whether she might explore/web more once I've added plants. And anything else I've missed or need to improve. 

She hasn't been down to the bottom at all to drink from the water dish and doesn't go for crickets down there, but has eaten two crickets, one tweezer-fed and one that ended up on top near her small corner web. One last question - the second cricket was an adult, and she's been munching/webbing on what looks like a large cricket bolus for half a day now. Is this normal? 

Thanks so much for any advice. 

(Hopefully I've attached a photo of the enclosure properly!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 31, 2017)

Looks okay. I would personally add another two rows of vent along the top. You could probably get away without any more, but it'd have to stay bone dry.

It'd be fine to remove the spider and then add some more stuff. I've added spiders to cages minutes after letting the glue dry.

Substrates fine, but you could easily get away with less. Anything more than about a inch is kind of a waste with Avicularia

Yes, it's normal for them to take a while to eat.

Cage is big, but she'll grow into it nicely.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Eva (Aug 31, 2017)

WolfSoon said:


> I didn't want to deal with a hair kicker and prefer to watch OW species


This is a NW - enjoy the hairs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 31, 2017)

Eva said:


> This is a NW - enjoy the hairs!


They have type 2 urticating hairs. ie contact hairs. Don't handle or play with their webbing, and you're good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Aug 31, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Looks okay. I would personally add another two rows of vent along the top. You could probably get away without any more, but it'd have to stay bone dry.
> 
> It'd be fine to remove the spider and then add some more stuff. I've added spiders to cages minutes after letting the glue dry.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice! I'll remove the spider soon to add plants and some more ventilation near the top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 31, 2017)

WolfSoon said:


> Thanks for the advice! I'll remove the spider soon to add plants and some more ventilation near the top.


Enjoy her. These are one of the most beautiful spiders in the hobby.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eva (Aug 31, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> They have type 2 urticating hairs. ie contact hairs. Don't handle or play with their webbing, and you're good.


Fair point.
I was just trying to be funny

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Aug 31, 2017)

Eva said:


> This is a NW - enjoy the hairs!


Lol thanks  as Venom said, I was under the impression they just rubbed their abdomens rather than kicking. I don't plan to handle the T or the web if possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Aug 31, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Enjoy her. These are one of the most beautiful spiders in the hobby.


Thanks, I'm really excited! She's already adorable and I can't wait to see her grow.


----------



## Eva (Aug 31, 2017)

WolfSoon said:


> Lol thanks  as Venom said, I was under the impression they just rubbed their abdomens rather than kicking. I don't plan to handle the T or the web if possible.


Good
These really are gorgeous btw. Great choice!


Also @Venom1080 that "optimistic!" rating was very, very condescending!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 31, 2017)

Eva said:


> Also @Venom1080 that "optimistic!" rating was very, very condescending!


*Triggered*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Aug 31, 2017)

Eva said:


> Good
> These really are gorgeous btw. Great choice!
> 
> 
> Also @Venom1080 that "optimistic!" rating was very, very condescending!


Thanks! I'm looking forward to increased fuzziness and color changes. 

I laughed so your optimism proved true.


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 31, 2017)

Yeah I'd personally add more side ventilation, but I would add one vent on each side at the bottom. I think having ventilation near the substrate helps to prevent mold or substrate that doesn't dry easily. I could be _totally_ wrong, it just has always made sense to me and I've always included it in my enclosures.


----------



## Eva (Aug 31, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> *Triggered*


........
@Venom1080  →

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Aug 31, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Yeah I'd personally add more side ventilation, but I would add one vent on each side at the bottom. I think having ventilation near the substrate helps to prevent mold or substrate that doesn't dry easily. I could be _totally_ wrong, it just has always made sense to me and I've always included it in my enclosures.


Thanks! That makes sense to me as well to create some airflow near the substrate. I don't have the tools to make vents like the ones already in there but I assume drilling a couple rows of holes near the bottom would be ok..?


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 31, 2017)

WolfSoon said:


> Thanks! That makes sense to me as well to create some airflow near the substrate. I don't have the tools to make vents like the ones already in there but I assume drilling a couple rows of holes near the bottom would be ok..?


Totally. Fancy vents works just as fine as a bunch of holes. I dunno how to put vents into acrylic so I just make a round pattern of holes with a soldering iron.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Aug 31, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Totally. Fancy vents works just as fine as a bunch of holes. I dunno how to put vents into acrylic so I just make a round pattern of holes with a soldering iron.


Nice! I don't have much experience drilling acrylic so I have a feeling mine will end up a little messy looking, but that's better than it being stifling for the T!


----------



## viper69 (Sep 2, 2017)

I think the ventilation may be sufficient, though I personally would drill more side holes myself. There's no science to this. We drill until we think it's enough.

The size of the container is a concern to me. I think you will have problems feeding your as the prey will generally hang at the bottom, thus reducing your predator/prey interactions.

I'd use a 32 oz deli cup until its larger based on the pic I see. I cannot tell how large the T is though.


----------



## cold blood (Sep 2, 2017)

WolfSoon said:


> I'm wondering if anyone could offer advice on whether this enclosure needs more ventilation on the sides


Ventilation is good, but I hate the method....those mesh discs aren't ideal....first they actually let too much air through, so if your area is dry (like in winter), it will dry out really fast....and if that's not bad enough, a t can get tarsal claws stuck in that mesh....on top of that....lol...it can actually be chewed through.

Don't add more ventilation!

I much prefer a 16oz deli cup.













Resized952016112595224725



__ cold blood
__ Nov 26, 2016
__ 5








WolfSoon said:


> whether this enclosure is way too big


Arboreals are fast, versi are good hunters, they deal well with more room, even as slings.



WolfSoon said:


> And anything else I've missed or need to improve.


Just plants surrounding that wood.



WolfSoon said:


> She hasn't been down to the bottom at all to drink from the water dish


You can't know that unless you watch it 24/7.   They will find the dish...keep in mind that ts drink very infrequently, so its not like its something you will see on any kind of a regular basis.


WolfSoon said:


> doesn't go for crickets down there


It will, that I can guarantee.


----------



## WolfSoon (Sep 2, 2017)

viper69 said:


> I think the ventilation may be sufficient, though I personally would drill more side holes myself. There's no science to this. We drill until we think it's enough.
> 
> The size of the container is a concern to me. I think you will have problems feeding your as the prey will generally hang at the bottom, thus reducing your predator/prey interactions.
> 
> I'd use a 32 oz deli cup until its larger based on the pic I see. I cannot tell how large the T is though.


I'm concerned about the size too and am thinking of picking up a deli cup or AMAC container to downsize into for now.

I'm not sure how to get a precise measurement but I'd say the T is about 2 inches.


----------



## WolfSoon (Sep 2, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Ventilation is good, but I hate the method....those mesh discs aren't ideal....first they actually let too much air through, so if your area is dry (like in winter), it will dry out really fast....and if that's not bad enough, a t can get tarsal claws stuck in that mesh....on top of that....lol...it can actually be chewed through.
> 
> Don't add more ventilation!
> 
> ...


By mesh do you mean metal mesh? These vents are metal that appears to have been painted. I had read that might be ok as far as claws go, but I wasn't aware it could be chewed through. Yikes!

I'm thinking of downsizing to another container without the mesh but I'm unsure what to do with this one. Thanks for the input!


----------



## cold blood (Sep 2, 2017)

WolfSoon said:


> by mesh do you mean metal mesh?


no the other mesh

If you can find a differrent mesh that i could possibly have referred to, let me know


----------



## Susan Crushbone (Sep 3, 2017)

I keep my _C. versicolor _in a much larger enclosure than most of my other slings. I release crickets on the cork bark slab and they tend to wander around until they deliver themselves right to the versi. I drop prekilled waxworm/meal worms directly onto webbing when it's closer to molting. If you really want to see what awesome hunters they are, get blue bottle flies (from an online dealer or bait shop) and watch your sling turn into an adorable killing machine. Enjoy your versicolor! I absolutely adore mine.


----------



## Ethel Webster (Sep 5, 2017)

Lots of great info here! I'm getting a couple of Versi slings on Thursday, my first T's. Currently soaking up as much info as possible!


----------



## WolfSoon (Sep 24, 2017)

Susan Crushbone said:


> I keep my _C. versicolor _in a much larger enclosure than most of my other slings. I release crickets on the cork bark slab and they tend to wander around until they deliver themselves right to the versi. I drop prekilled waxworm/meal worms directly onto webbing when it's closer to molting. If you really want to see what awesome hunters they are, get blue bottle flies (from an online dealer or bait shop) and watch your sling turn into an adorable killing machine. Enjoy your versicolor! I absolutely adore mine.


Sorry I'm late in replying! How big is your sling? I'm guessing it must be pretty small and fuzzy to eat prekilled prey. That does sound adorable about the fly hunting.
Mine seems pretty shy so far. She usually strikes at the air or retreats when a cricket first approaches but then later I see her munching on it. I've seen a couple instant take downs. Thanks, I'm loving mine too!

What other Ts do you have?

Btw I'm also a Susan Crushbone fan. Haha. Love those McElroy bros.


----------



## WolfSoon (Sep 24, 2017)

Ethel Webster said:


> Lots of great info here! I'm getting a couple of Versi slings on Thursday, my first T's. Currently soaking up as much info as possible!


I'm glad you found some good info here (thanks to the experts, not me. Lol). I hope you're enjoying your slings!


----------



## WolfSoon (Sep 24, 2017)

It's been a while, but I thought I'd share a couple photos of my versicolor's new, smaller enclosure. It's been working better for feeding since the T finds prey more easily, and she was quick to web it up and settle into the worst spot possible for me, near the opening at the bottom. Hah. Luckily I installed a bottle top depository for crickets/feeders thanks to someone's photos on here, so I don't have to open the enclosure too often. I will link to their photos when I find the post again.

I'm wondering if the ventilation looks alright. There are holes drilled on the sides and the top, but after drilling I read that holes on the top can make things too drafty. Would it be better to cover those up to retain some humidity from the water dish? Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Sep 24, 2017)

It looks pretty good to me!  I’m a big fan of the bottle cap hatch myself and I happen to have the same funny thing with my P smithi.  She decided that right next to the hole was the best place for her dirt curtain hiding spot.

Strangely, I kind of like the randomness of the holes instead of a pattern as well.  Its different.


----------



## WolfSoon (Sep 24, 2017)

MetalMan2004 said:


> It looks pretty good to me!  I’m a big fan of the bottle cap hatch myself and I happen to have the same funny thing with my P smithi.  She decided that right next to the hole was the best place for her dirt curtain hiding spot.
> 
> Strangely, I kind of like the randomness of the holes instead of a pattern as well.  Its different.


Thanks! Haha, I love the term 'dirt curtain.'  I've never witnessed my versi putting dirt in her web tunnel, but she must be busy when I'm not looking because it's filthy!

I did get pretty random with the holes, haha. It was my first attempt at this kind of project so I'm glad it looks ok!


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 24, 2017)

WolfSoon said:


> Thanks! Haha, I love the term 'dirt curtain.'


I prefer the term durtain™ myself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Sep 24, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> I prefer the term durtain™ myself.


Ah yeah, even better! I'll uphold the trademark if I use it in the future.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

